# Travelling for treatment - pre treatment blood tests in N.I????



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

We are still trying to get our heads around arrangements for travelling abroad for ivf - i had my blood tests done in 2014 ie AMH, FSH & Thyroid but they need to be updated for the new clinic. My question is, can i ask my GP if they can do the tests or has anyone had them done anywhere else, and what sort of price are we talking if going to private hospital/clinic. I don't live in the belfast area - more north west/ causeway area.
Any advice welcome
Thanks you xx


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey diamond girl, I'm Belfast area so don't know how helpful this is but I had mine all done at kingsbridge on the lisburn road in Belfast. Sorry but I can't remember costs.
Good luck in your journey x


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Belfastgirl, you are the only one to reply and I appreciate your info xx


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Diamond girl
Ask your GP. He was happy to do mine before you pay. Where are you cycling abroad if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I am also in the process of goin abroad for tx and no doubt I will be looking about this also as my tests where also 2014 and will need updated . I'm hoping my go will do wot they can for me butbi can't even remember wot all is needed.   

Good luck diamond girl


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy girl - We're going to Cyprus, hopefully, this summer. Just getting things prepared at the moment. Daunting & exciting at the same time - we decided to have one last bash at treatment and really make it count. Are you going abroad as well?

Magicbaby - The clinic that we are looking at asked for the following hormone blood tests to be updated within 6 months of starting treatment: FSH, AMH, LH, E2 (Estradiol), TSH (Thyroid), Prolactin. Best of luck for your upcoming cycle - have you decided on which clinic to go for?

Furthermore - I decided to check with my GP to see if they could do any of the above tests and was pleasantly surprised that she agreed to do all of the tests apart from the AMH (anti mullerian hormone) which has to carried out in a specialist fertility clinic. 
Yay!
Haven't heard anything about hubby having his swimmers tested again before we go though - is this necessary I wonder? (he hasn't had any issues so far)

Thanks for your replies guys!
Jo  xxxxx


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Diamond. We had our treatment in Prague recently. A fertility clinic or ultrasound direct will do your lining scans for you. They can also do blood tests as they told me when I was there for my scans. I got my  immune tests done at baby bond Ireland. All the best x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm travelling to serum in Greece bit worried about it all but hopefully this is our time and it's meant to be, this is our final time of trying so it's now or never


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

I travelled to Reprofit in Czech Republic and had all my tests done locally.

I had made arrangements to have scans/tests done with Marble Arch Healthcare in Enniskillen. In the end I had to go elsewhere because they didn't open when I needed them (Christmas break), but they'd definitely be worth a try if your own GP doesn't cooperate.

Good luck!


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi Ladies, I am looking at travelling abroad for oe ivf! Did any of you have issues getting the prescriptions filled in Northern Ireland? Also do you know if I lose my nhs place if I opt to go private? Many thanks 😘


----------

